# I'm engaged!



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope no one sees this as "tooting my own horn" or anything, but seeing as I don't have many friends other than on this site...

It's like a world record. My first date was on Friday, and I got engaged yesterday (Sunday). Jeremy did it in the sweetest way, too. We went to the temple and walked around, and then we sat on the steps, and he said "Can you do me a favor?" And when I said "Yeah, sure," he took out the ring and said, "Will you be mine for eternity?" I just about died. It's the most beautiful ring in the world; I told him he didn't need to get me anything real, but it's real white gold and real diamonds... It means so much to me, because he worked REALLY hard to be able to afford it.

So I'm getting married! I'm still in a state of disbelief. Something this great isn't supposed to happen to me.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats Maggi, that's great :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)

Awwww... that's so sweet!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I can barely express my complete shock and absolute surprise upon finding that you're even in a relationship, let alone getting married. Why did you keep it all so quiet??

(sorry)

Seriously, congrats to you and your future hubby. Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Awww, how sweet!! Congrats


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I can barely express my complete shock and absolute surprise upon finding that you're even in a relationship, let alone getting married. Why did you keep it all so quiet??
> 
> (sorry)
> 
> Seriously, congrats to you and your future hubby. Wishing you the best of luck


I felt like I talked so much about my last relationship that I didn't want to jinx this one.

Also, I've been playing pretend, like I don't have SA. Heh heh heh. Guess what. I'm not fooling anyone. But I haven't been visiting the site like I used to.

Thanks for the congrats, everyone. I'm really excited. I'm sure there will be lots of stresses I'll need to vent here, as his family is very large and loves to butt in -- I mean, help out.  So you'll be hearing more about this junk as time goes on. If you want to, of course. If I'm just being stupid and talking too much... Yikes. I am, aren't I? :hide

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

:yay


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats, maggi.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't really want to be the one to rain on the parade here, but let me get this straight. You just had your first date on Friday and two days later he proposes to you? 

I can't possibly be the only one here thinking that's moving a bit too fast. Sounds like a state of serious lust to me.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

they didn't meet up by going on dates.

i think the two of them already live together, right?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, we already have been living together. Sheesh, people. Get a grip. 

Thanks, Adam, for attempting to clear it up. Honestly, doesn't anyone else have any faith in me?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I have faith in you, maggi.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

awwww.....Maggi! Congratulations, I'm happy for you, I really am!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

You seem a little young to be getting married but I wish you the best. Remember the key is communication and flexibility; both of you have to be willing to adjust and give in to the other. What do I know, like I've been married, lol.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

:boogie  Congrats  :boogie


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Congrats! I wish you all the best.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats!!! That's great!! :mushy :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, ItsMeMaggi! 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :yay :clap!


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know you but congratulations! How exciting for you!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats, Maggi!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Congratulations Maggi!_


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Yes, we already have been living together. Sheesh, people. Get a grip.
> 
> Thanks, Adam, for attempting to clear it up. Honestly, doesn't anyone else have any faith in me?
> 
> ...


Don't be offended. I too had to raise my eyebrows when you stated in your original post your first date was Friday and you became engaged Sunday. I had no idea you were already living together. Sorry for the misunderstanding, and congratulations.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Yes, we already have been living together. Sheesh, people. Get a grip.
> 
> Thanks, Adam, for attempting to clear it up. Honestly, doesn't anyone else have any faith in me?
> 
> ...


:$ I was actually being tongue-in-cheek when I said about being shocked to hear you were in a relationship (hence the 'sorry'). I feel bad now, haha.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

drearyquery said:


> I don't know you but congratulations! How exciting for you!


Yeah. For me it would be exciting overpowered by anxiety making it a nightmare. The day after the wedding when all the ceremony stuff is over would be exciting for me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:love 

Aww they're in love.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

congrats and best wishes


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Futures said:


> Don't really want to be the one to rain on the parade here, but let me get this straight. You just had your first date on Friday and two days later he proposes to you?
> 
> I can't possibly be the only one here thinking that's moving a bit too fast. Sounds like a state of serious lust to me.


note: ive already read the rest of this topic

when i read that first post, i was like......"wait a minute.........." and then was shocked to see no one respond how you did. then the "i cant possibly be the only one" just killed me. too funny


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

congratulations!
:yay


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i know im still extremely young to many of you... but being 25 now....and thinking back on how in love i was with g/f's at the time, and wanted to be married and living together.........PHEEEEEW. Thank God that didnt happen. boy was i wrong,haha.

isnt 19 young....way young for marriage? i totally believed all those thoughts and thought i had everything figured out....now i know that i really knew nothing.

congrats though...im just saying ^that^ for conversation sake, not do discourage you. I know there are people who are like me though and have those 'what! WHAT was i thinking????!!" moments from their past relatiosnhips


----------



## Beautiful (May 27, 2006)

Im engaged too  I got asked last month


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

instil said:


> i know im still extremely young to many of you... but being 25 now....and thinking back on how in love i was with g/f's at the time, and wanted to be married and living together.........PHEEEEEW. Thank God that didnt happen. boy was i wrong,haha.
> 
> isnt 19 young....way young for marriage? i totally believed all those thoughts and thought i had everything figured out....now i know that i really knew nothing.
> 
> congrats though...im just saying ^that^ for conversation sake, not do discourage you. I know there are people who are like me though and have those 'what! WHAT was i thinking????!!" moments from their past relatiosnhips


I was thinking the same :um, but congrats!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

WhereDidHeGo said:


> Beautiful said:
> 
> 
> > Im engaged too  I got asked last month
> ...


:lol :lol :lol


----------

